# Logic 5



## thelighter2 (11. April 2008)

Hi
Also ich habe vor kurzen die Möglichkeit gehabt Logic 5 auszuprobieren,doch ich komme dammit überhaupt nicht klar.

1: Wie kann man Songs in einer SPur importieren
3:Wie erstellt man eine Audiospur
2: Wie kann man überhaupr aufnehmen

Ich hab verzweifeld nach Tutorials gesucht jedoch keine gefunden,die mir wirklich geholfen haben.

THX im voraus es ist sehr dringend

MFG ALEX


----------



## chmee (11. April 2008)

1. Ist Logic richtig konfiguriert ?
Weitere Audiospuren und vor Allem die VSTi-Spuren kommen erst dann zum Vorschein, wenn die Soundkarte richtig eingestellt ist.

2. Audiospuren sind beim Öffnen eigentlich schon 8 vorhanden, weitere können mit Doppelklick in ein leeres Feld erstellt werden (Arrangierfenster)

3. Über dem Panningregler im Mixer ist der geschaltete Ausgang und auch der geschaltete Eingang, Wenn man nun das *R* im Arrangierfenster oder im Mixer drückt, ist jene Spur scharfgeschaltet.

Naja, wenn ich Heute noch die Zeit finde, werde ich noch was schreiben..
Nebenbei, hier noch ein Link : http://www.pcmus.com/Logic-Audio-Tutorial.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (12. April 2008)

1. Ist Logic richtig konfiguriert ?
Weitere Audiospuren und vor Allem die VSTi-Spuren kommen erst dann zum Vorschein, wenn die Soundkarte richtig eingestellt ist.


JA beim aufmachen kommen 23 Spuren davon 4 Audio Spuren und 19 Midi Instrumente.


----------



## chmee (12. April 2008)

Ein sicheres Zeichen, dass es noch NICHT konfiguriert wurde !

Wenn Logic offen ist, gehe Bitte auf Menupunkt Audio -> Audiohardware&Treiber. Dort stellst Du den richtigen Treiber ein, auf Seite 1 AV-Treiber, wenn Du keine ASIO-Treiber besitzt, ansonsten auf Seite 2 ASIO.

Wenn Du eine simple Soundkarte hast, könnte Asio4All helfen, um damit besser arbeiten zu können.

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (12. April 2008)

THX für die schnelle Antwort doch leider habe ich beim ganzen herumspielen irgendwas falsch gemacht und Logic stürzt immer ab beim Öffnen,kann man Logic irgendwie Reseten oder die Einstellungen zurücksetzten.


----------



## chmee (13. April 2008)

Ist schon n paar Tage her, aber probier mal beim Starten von Logic ( sofort nach Doppelklick ) [SHIFT] oder [STRG]

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (13. April 2008)

Es geht nicht er stürzt immer noch ab mit der bekannten Fehlermeldung von Windows:
Logic Platinum hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.
Er hängt immer wenn er grad PC AV Direct Sound Initialisiert


----------

